# (TEST) config Hackintosh simple



## jellyboy74 (12 Février 2013)

Hello à tous ,

J'ai un mac pro au travail et un macbook dans la vie + un pc gamer très puissant . 
Pour des raisons semi professionnel et budgétaire je me suis donc lancé dans le Hackintosh et je viens donc dévoiler ma config testé et fonctionnelle : 

Boitier Zalman z11 = 48 euros HT 
G skill Value DDR3 4 GO 10600 = 17 euros HT 
Cooler Master Elite power 460 watts 33 euors HT 
Intel pentium G870 65 euros HT (chipset intégré ) 
Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H = 70 euros HT 
Disque dur 1 TO Samsung 50 euros HT 

Totale 365 euros TTC !

Hackintoshé avec Iatkos s3 v2 ( demmerdez vous pour le chopper ) , wi fi fonctionnel avec clé , son ok . 

Les perfs sont étonnantes (processeur à la hauteur d'un Phenom x4 !!! )  et me permettent de faire de la MAO à fond les ballons , le tout dans une très bonne stabilité et avec un design superbe (<3   Zalman) . 

Bref je post tout ceci afin d'inspirer et aider d'éventuelles HKT peu fortuné qui voudrais profiter de 10.6 avec de bonnes perfs .


----------



## mistik (13 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> je me suis lancé dans le Hackintosh ... total *365 euros TTC* ... je poste tout ceci afin d'inspirer et aider d'éventuelles HKT peu fortunés qui voudraient profiter de *10.6* avec de bonnes perfs .



Très intéressant !

L'OS est Snow Leopard est-ce pour des raisons logicielles ... ou bien parce que tu n'apprécies-pas Lion voire Mountain Lion ... ?


----------



## edd72 (13 Février 2013)

Intel Pentium G870 @ 3.10GHz score:2957

Intel Core i5-3330S @ 2.70GHz score:5808

Ton processeur est très très loin (score 2 fois moins) de celui qui équipe le premier iMac de base.

Ca te fait une machine niveau ce qu'il se faisait il y a 3 ans (d'où peut-être le Snow Leopard)
De même 4Go de RAM, c'est lég' pour passer à Lion/ML

Perso, j'opetrai plus pour un Mac Mini 2012 sympa (avec un vrai processeur) sur le refurb à 500&#8364;...  plutôt que ta config très moyenne montée là dedans:






Mais c'est un choix


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Intel Pentium G870 @ 3.10GHz score:2957
> 
> Intel Core i5-3330S @ 2.70GHz score:5808
> 
> ...



Idem, 365 &#8364; plus les emmerdes et la bidouille c'est, à mon avis, trop cher pour ce hack.
il y avait des Mac mini à 489&#8364; hier sur le Refurb.
:rose: J'ai vomi sur le superbe design, mais je suis sensible. :sick:


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Février 2013)

mistik a dit:


> Très intéressant !
> 
> L'OS est Snow Leopard est-ce pour des raisons logicielles ... ou bien parce que tu n'apprécies-pas Lion voire Mountain Lion ... ?



Exactement !

J'utilise Cubase , Ez drummer , line 6 entres autres et il sont beaucoup plus stables sous SL . 

Sinon pour les autres , le but était de faire au plus bas mais aussi de relever des défis ( j'aime la bidouille ) sachant que certains ne peuvent pas rajouter pour un mac mini , un mac mini qui restera à jamais coincé dans son hardware là ou moi je pourrais mettre si je le veux un jour le tout dernier i7 ivy , 32 Go de ram et une CG digne de ce nom grâce au choix d'une bonne carte mère . 

Mais pour l'utilisation je n'avais pas besoin de mieux . 

Et j'avoue que ca peu choquer dans un si beau boitier mais c'est celui que j'ai dans mon autre config gamer ( fx 8350 , 7970, 12 go ddr3 ) et j'en suis amoureux , je ne me vois pas avec un autre boitier !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> j'en suis amoureux , je ne me vois pas avec un autre boitier !



Pour ça faut aimer la culture manga... Un peu comme le design automobile actuel influencé par le tuning


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour ça faut aimer la culture manga... Un peu comme le design automobile actuel influencé par le tuning



---> Chacuns ses goûts hein ! 

J'aime autant la sobriété et la classe de mon MacPro du travail que les formes généreuse et colorés du Zalman qui offre surtout un agencement et une aération parfaite dans cette gamme de prix ! 

@edd72 : oui des mac mini à 500 euros sur le refurb ok mais c'est 150 euros de plus que ma config ! ( pour des perf biens meilleures certes ) .


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Février 2013)

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de comparer un hackintosh à un mac, si tu veux un mac, tu achètes un mac, non ? 

Par contre, j'apprécie le fait de se monter une machine, évolutive de surcroît, en fonction des ses besoins immédiat mais c'est sûr que ça ne rentre pas dans la compréhension du consommateur lambda. Personnellement, je vais attendre le prochain Mac pro et si pas convaincu, pourquoi pas une telle solution, l'alternative a raison d'exister


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Février 2013)

A mon avis le prochain mac pro ( annoncé pour Mars selon plusieurs sources ) ca va être du très lourd ! Je pense qu'ils vont faire en sorte de proposer une machine au dessus de tout . 

Après j'ai vu des hachintosh très impressionnants à base de i7 mais il est très clair que c'est juste pas comparable . Un mac reste un mac . 

Dans ma démarche le but est de montrer qu'on peu se monter un tour évolutive qui permet de fonctionner avec l'environnement et les accessoires mac pour une somme dérisoire ( d'ailleurs pour 30 euros de plus on fonctionne avec un i3 et hd3000 )


----------



## edd72 (13 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour ça faut aimer la culture manga...



:mouais: Je vois pas bien le rapport là avec la culture manga (là on est plutôt dans le pseudo-futuriste cliché)... Mais pourquoi pas, y'a des adeptes des Dell Alienware...



GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> mais c'est sûr que ça ne rentre pas dans la compréhension du consommateur lambda



C'est qui les lambdas?
(des tours je m'en suis monté pas mal... dans du Antec Performance avec du ventirad Alpha coté proc, de la mobo Asus... et j'en suis revenu )


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Février 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> C'est qui les lambdas?



---> c'est une chanson brésilienne célèbre des 90'S


----------



## edd72 (13 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> ---> c'est une chanson brésilienne célèbre des 90'S


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Février 2013)

edd72 a dit:


>



 c'est mon côté culture Manga , Fast n furious Burger frites ca me trouble psychologiquement


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2013)

Bravo belle expérience. Par contre ce sera plus intéressant quand tu pourras le refaire avec du matos de 2012 ou 2013, pour voir face au prochain Mac Pro.


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Février 2013)

Merci . 

Après je pense que rien ne rivalise avec un mac pro et à mon avis le prochain va remettre les pendules à l'heure !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (14 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Merci .
> 
> Après je pense que rien ne rivalise avec un mac pro et à mon avis le prochain va remettre les pendules à l'heure !



Ouais, y en a qui s'achètent isystématiquement la voiture la plus puissante alors que les autoroutes sont toutes limitées à 130 ... l'avantage du hackintosh, c'est de pouvoir se monter une machine qui correspond à ses besoins avec un budget adapté ... je gagne toujours encore très bien ma vie à l'aide d'un G5 2x2, gagnerais-je plus avec une machine plus rapide ?

_Et blablabla ... désolé mais je rabâche ..._

Allez, St. Valentin oblige ...


----------



## Galekal (14 Février 2013)

C'est d'un excellent mauvais goût


----------



## melaure (15 Février 2013)

Oui surtout une belle digression. bon bah Jelly tu feras un nouveau sujet avec ta future nouvelle config


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (15 Février 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Oui surtout une belle digression. bon bah Jelly tu feras un nouveau sujet avec ta future nouvelle config



_Rohhhh_, je ne voulais pas vous pourrir votre topic, tout au plus y amener une légère touche d'humour de circonstance, toutes mes excuses, j'ai retiré l'objet du i-délit ... Pour me justifier de ce laisser-aller, je m'étais laissé influencer par la photo du casque sexy de Dark-Vador servant de boîtier à des composant électronique et désigné par Zalman _(on dirait un slip en carton avec des lumières)_ ... Ces gens doivent posséder le sens de l'humour m'étais-je alors dit, toutes mes excuses encore pour cette bourde.

Question: de nombreux et anciens G5 finissent à la benne à ordure, pourrait-on imaginer un hackintosh à partir d'une telle carcasse ou se retrouverait-on plongé profondément dans l'illégalité vis-à-vis de la marque ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (15 Février 2013)

Moi ca m'avais fait rire ! 

Bref pour te répondre , 

Déjà les G5 sont très recherché et se revende encore entre 150 et 400 voir 500 euros selon les modèles ! Il faut dire qu'ils savent encore faire un paquet de choses . 

Sinon oui on peut très bien faire un HKT à partir d'un boîtier de PMG5 mais l'intégration est des plus difficile . 

Est ce légale ou pas ? Je pense que oui à partir du moment ou tu ne revend pas le produit en tant que MAC .


----------



## ptitpaj (24 Août 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Boitier Zalman z11 = 48 euros HT
> G skill Value DDR3 4 GO 10600 = 17 euros HT
> Cooler Master Elite power 460 watts 33 euors HT
> Intel pentium G870 65 euros HT (chipset intégré )
> ...


 
Cela a plutôt l'air sympa ,par contre il ma semble que ton prix de ram n'est pas tres eleve .


----------



## jellyboy74 (24 Août 2013)

Il était nettement plus bas à l'époque ou j'ai monté cette config! Il a augmenté de 50% depuis ... 

Bon depuis je suis passé sur un vrai mac pro.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (24 Août 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bon depuis je suis passé sur un vrai mac pro.



... 

Il est en panne, le mutant ? ^^
_Pourquoi tu n'as pas attendu le nouveau MacPro à 10 000 euros ?_


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Août 2013)

Non je l'ai vendu 

Le nouveau mac pro c'est pas pour moi, j'aime bien pouvoir foutre les mains dedans (c'est à dire mettre la carte graphique que je désire)  et que ma cochone de femme ne confonde pas mon ordi avec son godemichet


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (27 Août 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> et que ma cochone de femme ne confonde pas mon ordi avec son godemichet



Rohhh purée, il l'a dit ! 
_Autant de vérité dans si peu de mots !_


----------

